# Manitou Nixon dampers...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Aprovecho para compartir las tripas de una Manitou Nixon.

La razon de comprar esta tijera fue que tiene los elementos que estaba buscando, sobre todo en cuanto a amortiguacion y resorte.

La amortiguacion es de primera linea. Un sistema antiquisimo, pero muy evolucionado y efectivo. Es completamente por shims, totalmente sensible a la velocidad y lo mejor de todo, ajustable en casa.

La ultima version que equipo la Nixon, usaba un cartucho amortiguador cerrado, aislado del aceite de semi-baño que lubrica los bujes de las botellas. Asi que el aceite de un cartucho de estos puede durar un buen de tiempo sin mantenimiento.

La tijera que compre venia con un damper Intrinsic... que no llegue a probar, pero el que queria realmente era el TPC+.










El rebote, es como este que se puede ver en la foto (no mia, no alcance a tomar fotos de eso).










Los elementos que conforman el rebote son como se ve abajo... de derecha a izquierda, el resorte y la laminilla que cierran el check de compresion, el piston, las laminillas de rebote y la tuerca que mantiene todo en su lugar. Al parecer usa un stack plano, constituido por las dos laminas mas grandes que son de iguales dimensiones. Las otras dos se pueden considerar arandelas de soporte (aunque podriamos discutir acerca de la mas grande de ellas, ya que podria estar afectando el damping tambien, pero creo que es solo para evitar flexion excesiva del stack).










El piston de rebote, visto desde el lado de compresion (cara inferior) ....










Este es el TPC+ que finalmente use....










Igual, totalmente a laminas con un piston flotante que cierra un conducto de baja velocidad cuando es desplazado e incrementa la amortiguacion en impactos grandes.










Por ahora no le meti mano y lo deje como viene de serie. Solo cambie el aceite a aceite para shock grado 3wt, que tiene mejor indice de viscosidad y en realidad solo es mas ligero por ~3cSt, que es muy poca diferencia, suficiente para compensar con los ajustes externos.

El nivel de aceite lo deje a unos 102mm desde el borde del cartucho. Manitou recomienda un rango de 100 a 105mm.

En el resorte, solo cambie de un resorte standard a uno blando. Eso y 40psi, me dan un sag de 30%

En marcha, me sorprendio la suavidad de la suspension y lo bien que usa el recorrido. Un poco de brake dive, pero es de esperarse con tanta suavidad. Ahora tengo que jugar un poco con los ajustes para compensar y ver como se comporta en terreno mas complicado.

No se siente como una tijera de aire, pero tampoco como una de resorte. Es un feel muy particular con un recorrido inicial muy suave que se va haciendo mas progresivo, sin llegar a dispararse en la ultima parte del recorrido.

El unico pero de la tijera es el eje de 20mm, que creo que todavia no aprendo a ajustarlo bien del todo, porque tomo algo de holgura en el curso de 2 rodadas y eso a su vez hace que el freno vibre a cierta velocidad.

Ya puesta....










Saludos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

No deja de asombrarme como destripas y armas las tijeras:thumbsup:, mis habilidades mecánicas son practicamente nulas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> No deja de asombrarme como destripas y armas las tijeras:thumbsup:, mis habilidades mecánicas son practicamente nulas.


Pues una tijera no es nada complicado. Un amortiguador, dependiendo del modelo, si puede serlo.

Aparte, a veces uso metodos cavernarios que le producirian nauseas a mecanicos calificados.

Ahora las cletas ya son bien faciles de trabajar... en mi tiempo apretabamos los ejes de centro con un punzon y martillo... y despues le metias una mega-stillson para apretar la contratuerca.

Hay gente que si le hace a la mecanica... antes las tazas de las mazas se podian reemplazar, sobre todo en las mazas baratas. Eso si, habia que saberle para botar la taza vieja y meter la nueva. Ahora ya todo es mas facil (afortunadamente)


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Muy bien, no sé como te animas a desarmar toda la suspensión!
excelente trabajo. 
Oye qué bici es esa?
saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Muy bien, no sé como te animas a desarmar toda la suspensión!
> excelente trabajo.
> Oye qué bici es esa?
> saludos


Gracias.

Como dice el dicho, "todo se lo debo a mi manager". Mi abuelo me expuso a las herramientas desde antes de empezar a caminar y mi papa no me permitia llevar mi bici al mecanico (la neta, a veces no teniamos lana y otras, era nomas por enseñarme a cuidar las cosas).

La bici es una Nicolai Helius AC.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Que curioso lo del 3 wt, esos pistones se ven de alto flujo.

Btw, creo que tuviste problemas con esos lowers/el hex axle no? Qué paso?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Que curioso lo del 3 wt, esos pistones se ven de alto flujo.
> 
> Btw, creo que tuviste problemas con esos lowers/el hex axle no? Qué paso?


La neta no se si sean de alto flujo... tambien considera que son mas pequenios que los que ves en una RS de 32mm. Van dentro de un cartucho cerrado. El aceite no se siente mucho mas ligero que un 5wt, por eso fue que ya nadamas compre un solo grado. Por puro morbo, despues hare la prueba con 5wt, a ver que sale.

Si, tengo pex con el eje. Cuando lo aprieto "por procedimiento", la rueda queda jalada hacia el lado del freno. Si sigo las instrucciones de Manitou, no queda bien apretado del todo.

Creo que la culpa (parate de mia) es de unas arandelas que van entre los tabs de las punteras que previenen que aprietes mas de la cuenta esos tornillos y rompas la puntera. En mi caso, son demasiado gruesas y previenen que cierre adecuadamente, ya que cuando los tornillos estan apretados en ese dropout, todavia puedes deslizar el eje en esa puntera. Lijandolas un poquito, debe de quedar... pero pues bueno, ya tendra que esperar.


----------

